# κύρια διαθήκη



## Cadmian (Apr 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους και σε όλες.
Το συγκείμενο έχει ως εξής: «... άφησε την πλήρη κυριότητα του ανωτέρω ακινήτου δυνάμει της από ΧΧ-Χ-ΧΧΧΧ ιδιόγραφης διαθήκης του που δημοσιεύθηκε με τα υπ'αριθμό ΧΧΧΧ/ΧΧΧΧ πρακτικά του Μονομελούς Πρωτοδικείου ΧΧΧΧΧ και κηρύχθηκε *κυρία* με την υπ'αριθμό ΧΧΧΧ/ΧΧΧΧ απόφαση του ιδίου δικαστηρίου...»
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 14, 2010)

Όπως το βλέπω, μάλλον εννοεί _was declared to be valid_. Το ψάχνω λίγο και επανέρχομαι.

Λοιπόν, αυτό είναι. Προσθέτω εδώ για να μην μπαίνουν πολλές αναρτήσεις:


*Άρθρο 1771 Α.Κ.​**Πρακτικό δημοσίευσης​*Για τη δημοσίευση της διαθήκης συντάσσεται πρακτικό, όπου καταχωρίζεται ολόκληρη η διαθήκη και η βεβαίωση για την ύπαρξη ή την ανυπαρξία των εξωτερικών ελαττωμάτων που προβλέπονται στο άρθρο 1721 παρ. 4. Το πρωτότυπο στη μυστική ή έκτακτη διαθήκη με το περικάλυμμά του κατατίθεται στο αρχείο του δικαστηρίου, αφού προηγουμένως ο πρόεδρος ή ο ειρηνοδίκης σημειώσει αμέσως ιδιοχείρως στο πρότυπο της διαθήκης και το περικάλυμμά της τη λέξη <<θεωρήθηκε>>, χρονολογήσει και υπογράψει τη θεώρηση. Αν η δημοσίευση γίνεται από ειρηνοδίκη, ο γραμματέας του στέλνει αμέσως στο γραμματέα του αρμοδίου δικαστηρίου αντίγραφο του σχετικού πρακτικού.
*[...]​**Άρθρο 1774 Α.Κ.*​*Δημοσίευση ιδιόγραφης​*Όποιος κατέχει ιδιόγραφη διαθήκη οφείλει χωρίς υπαίτια καθυστέρηση μόλις πληροφορηθεί το θάνατο του διαθέτη να την εμφανίσει για δημοσίευση στο πρωτοδικείο είτε της τελευταίας κατοικίας ή διαμονής του διαθέτη είτε της δικής του διαμονής. Η δημοσίευση γίνεται κατά το άρθρο 1771. Η διάταξη του άρθρου 1772 εφαρμόζεται και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση.
*[...]​**Άρθρο 1776
Κήρυξη κύριας*​Αυτός που ζητεί να δημοσιευτεί ιδιόγραφη διαθήκη ενώπιον δικαστηρίου μπορεί κατά τη δημοσίευσή της να προσαγάγει τρεις μάρτυρες, οι οποίοι μαρτυρούν ενόρκως για τη γνησιότητα της γραφής ή της υπογραφής του διαθέτη. Το δικαστήριο αφού ακούσει τους μάρτυρες μπορεί κατά τη δημοσίευση της ιδιόγραφης διαθήκης να την κηρύξει επιπλέον κύρια.

Επομένως, η ιδιόχειρη διαθήκη, για διάφορους λόγους που δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω να αναλύσω τώρα, πρέπει να κατατεθεί στο δικαστήριο ούτως ώστε να την κηρύξει έγκυρη.


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 14, 2010)

Υποθέτω πως μιλάμε για την ίδια διαδικασία, που στην αγγλική βιβλιογραφία αναφέρεται ως probate proceeding. Το valid φαίνεται να είναι μια καλή επιλογή.
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο και το ενδιαφέρον σου.:)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 14, 2010)

Παρακαλώ.
Με προσοχή μόνο στη χρήση του probate proceedings, γιατί δεν είναι ακριβές αντίστοιχο της ελληνικής διαδικασίας. Από ό,τι βλέπω σε διάφορες πηγές, το δικαστήριο αναλαμβάνει να επιβλέψει την όλη διαδικασία και νομίζω ότι εδώ δεν προβλέπεται κάτι ανάλογο:
Probate is the court supervised legal process that includes determining the validity of your will, gathering your assets, paying your debts, taxes, and the expenses of will administration, and then distributing the remaining assets to those persons entitled to them.

Καλώς όρισες σου είπαμε; Δε σου είπαμε :)


----------

